# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the La Aurora Escogidos and the John Starks' Dominican Legends Torpedo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the La Aurora Escogidos and the John Starks' Dominican Legends Torpedo*

Welcome back! Today we have two new reviews on the menu. First up is the La Aurora Escogidos, which will be followed up by a past NBA star's fir...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the La Aurora Escogidos and the John Starks' Dominican Legends Torpedo


----------

